# Part Time Courses in Sydney.



## miss_bailey (May 5, 2008)

Hi Guys,

I was wondering if anyone has any recommendations for part time makeup courses in Sydney in either the Certificate 3 or 4?
Also, because I buy alot of MAC I'm probably leaning more towards a school that dont push you to buy their own products.

TIA.


----------



## laura1188 (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like to know too!! I am in sydney too! I just had a look on the TAFE website and couldn't find anything!


----------



## makeup4ever (Jun 11, 2008)

Cameron Jane Makeup school in Surry Hills
3 Arts Makeup in Ultimo
Makeup Academy in Paddington
Makeup Glamour in Bondi Junction (not sure if this still exists)
Napoleon Perdis cosmetics has short courses
MAC does fortnightly workshops
and Tafe of course.....good luck!!


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 12, 2008)

I would recommend against Napoleon.
1. Bad rep
2. Pushes products (obviously)


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_I would recommend against Napoleon.
1. Bad rep
2. Pushes products (obviously)_

 
Yeah from what I've heard from about Napoleon I wouldn't even consider it.

I was actually more looking for reccomendations or to hear peoples personal experiences with different courses and schools. Obviously I can just google the schools but I'd like to know what other people have done and what they reccomend.


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 14, 2008)

i wish i could help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 but im in perth
What I will say is, arrange to acually go and see a couple of schools and their facilities. Ask lots of questions, what products do they use, who will be teaching you, what is their background (i.e. theatre?, fashion?, etc)
Dont rush into it. I rushed into mine, and sort of wished i looked around a bit more


----------



## Lozzalozza (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm interested in doing a part-time course as well. 
Does anyone recommend any courses in Sydney?

Thanks


----------



## the_guy (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not in sydney... but i went to the academy of makeup in another state and i think there courses are really good.... They have there own product range but its not forced upon u... they do business hours and after hours classes.

So i would defs give them a call.


----------



## Lozzalozza (Nov 9, 2008)

Hi, 

I'm interested in doing a make-up course as well but still contemplating whether it's worth forking out thousands of dollars for. I currently work in a corporate environment and for me it's more of a hobby where I can learn more about the proper techniques etc and maybe using my skills to apply make-up on family and friends. 

Any advice? Should I bother spending so much money when I don't plan on leaving my current job?


----------



## miss_bailey (Nov 9, 2008)

I know there are shorter courses that you can do that are alot cheaper. Most schools offer them.
If you dont plan on changing your job then I dont really thin its necessary.


----------



## Paetyn Lump (May 16, 2013)

I am currently doing the 6 month Diploma in Makeup at Academy Of Makeup and I would Deffently Recommend this course, it's thorough and gives you the freedom to explore the area you want to go as a Freelance Makeup Artist.
  	They also don't make you buy the brands they use, brushes or kits they advertise. I bought the kit that they advertise just to jumpstart ETC but, I have found since doing this course my kit is full of every brand makeup seeing as surrounded by the school is;
  	The Makeup Store
  	Napoleon
  	M.A.C
  	Hub Makeup (supplies gorgeous cosmetics, Ben NY and Lime Crime)


  	Their is an Open day this saturday, feel free to drop by. 

  	I hope this helped. Goodluck!


----------



## BellBeauty1436 (May 27, 2014)

I know a fantastic beauty school called BellDonLaqua Istituto. They offer Part Time Makeup Courses. They mainly use MAC products but also Urban Decay. It's located in Marrickville. Hope this helped  xx


----------

